# JTable - Zeilen und Spalten vertauschen



## Student (24. Nov 2004)

Hallo,

ein weitere Problem.
Ich soll eine 'JTable' erstellen, in der die Spalten und Zeilen vertauscht sind.

Das heißt, dass die Spaltennamen also in der ersten Spalte stehen, die erste Spalte in der ersten Zeile usw. usf.

Wie kann ich das denn realisieren?
Tipps wären super ;-)

Grüße Ben.


----------



## alex-t (24. Nov 2004)

Benötigst du einen Sourcecode, oder hast du ein Realisierungsproblem? 
Falls das Letzteres ist, dann schreib doch erst einmal, wie du ein JTable zuvor eingesetzt hast. Ich hoffe das hast du schon, denn sonst kommst du auch nicht auf die Lösung deines Problems. Und, definiere doch mal deine Aufgabe, und zwar etwas "mathematischer". Als Student solltest du das schon können, oder nicht? 
Ich denke, wenn du das machst, und das ist nicht sonderlich schwer, hast du schon 90% der Lösung, auch wenn es noch nicht in Sourcecode da steht.

Noch etwas: Das ist eine Möglichkeit um an solche Probleme ranzugehen. Ich denke, das ist eine bessere Möglichkeit, als nur eine Frage nach dem Sourcecode zu stellen, was natürlich nicht dein Anliegen ist.


----------



## Student (24. Nov 2004)

alex-t hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benötigst du einen Sourcecode, oder hast du ein Realisierungsproblem?


zweiteres.

ich habe in einem anderen thread informationen dazu erhalten, wie man mit JTable arbeitet. Also anlegen und mit Inhalt füllen geht schon.

Ich habe einfach ein Problem bei der Realisierung. Ich könnte das jetzt sicherlich irgendwie hinmurmeln ( nein, dass ist kein mathematischer ausdruck .. aber das erwartet hier auch niemand ), aber ich habe mich eben gefragt, ob es da schon etwas fertiges in methoden oder klassenform in java gibt.
man muss das rad nicht neu erfinden. you know?

ich persönlich finde es häufig günstig, wenn man einen codeansatz (nicht den ganzen code) erhält .. da kann man sich oft mehr drunter vorstellen.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## abollm (24. Nov 2004)

Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Ich soll eine 'JTable' erstellen, in der die Spalten und Zeilen vertauscht sind.
> 
> Das heißt, dass die Spaltennamen also in der ersten Spalte stehen, die erste Spalte in der ersten Zeile usw. usf.
> ...



Das ist nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung eigentlich nur ein Darstellungs- oder Konvertierungsproblem.

Konkret:

Liegen die Ausgangsdaten so vor, dass die Spaltendaten in den (davor vorgesehenen) Spalten und die Zeilendaten in den (dafür vorgesehenen) Zeilen stehen, dann musst du eine Datenkonvertierung vornehmen. In der Mathematik nennt man so etwas die Transponierte (Matrix), d. h. man vertauscht Zeile i mit Spalte i für alle i = 1, ..., m 

Außerdem benötigst du für die Darstellung der Daten noch ein besonderes Tabellenmodell, in dem die ursprünglichen Spaltenkopfdaten eben in einem Zeilenkopf stehen.

Ich glaube, irgendwo habe ich für den letztgenannten Fall noch ein Beispiel herumliegen. Das müsste ich aber erst suchen. Melde dich, wenn dir das evtl. weiterhilft. Außerdem muss ich jetzt 'mal wieder arbeiten.  :wink:


----------



## Student (24. Nov 2004)

nunja. was eine transponierte ist 'hab ich schon mal gehört' ^^

das wäre ja dann das hier:


			
				Student hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich könnte das jetzt sicherlich irgendwie hinmurmeln


:arrow: ;-)

du könntest mir eventuell tipps geben. ich will hier ja nicht nur quellcode abstauben. ich möchte schon gerne wissen, was ich da mache ;-)

danke.

arbeiten .. ich muss auch arbeiten, sonst würde ich ja gar nicht auf diese problemchen hier stoßen


----------

